# Schöne Andrea Sawatzki: Tolles Lachen & tolle Hupen 17x



## Etzel (26 Feb. 2011)




----------



## Bargo (26 Feb. 2011)

scharfe Omi 

:thx: für die Bilder


----------



## pesy (26 Feb. 2011)

vielen Dank für die klasse Bilder...ich finde das ist eine der erotischsten Frauen im deutschen TV:thumbup:


----------



## mc-hammer (26 Feb. 2011)

klasse frau mit schönen hupen!


----------



## Etzel (27 Feb. 2011)

Bargo schrieb:


> scharfe Omi
> 
> :thx: für die Bilder




Omi, Frechheit


----------



## posemuckel (27 Feb. 2011)

Tolle Brüste!!


----------



## Punisher (27 Feb. 2011)

danke schön


----------



## dogo83 (27 Feb. 2011)

Ein Wahnsinn diese Frau!!!


----------



## Franky70 (28 Feb. 2011)

Bis auf ihr manchmal etwas zu extremes Lächeln, das mich gelegentlich an den Joker erinnert, finde ich sie auch toll.
Klasse Brüste in der Tat.
Danke.


----------



## woodyjezy (28 Feb. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Bis auf ihr manchmal etwas zu extremes Lächeln, das mich gelegentlich an den Joker erinnert, finde ich sie auch toll.
> Klasse Brüste in der Tat.
> Danke.



Dem ist wirklich nichts hinzuzufügen!!!


----------



## baghira (28 Feb. 2011)

Süß, Danke!


----------



## Rumpelmucke (28 Feb. 2011)

Naja, schöne Gummihupen. Ansonsten auweia...


----------



## floyd (28 Feb. 2011)

...man die kann ja ne Bockwurst quer nehmen


----------



## pesy (1 März 2011)

Bargo schrieb:


> scharfe Omi
> 
> :thx: für die Bilder



dazu sag ich mal "lieber würzig mit 40.......


----------



## ronny73 (4 März 2011)

sehr schön !!!!


----------



## robin6666 (6 März 2011)

sehr schön danke


----------



## termi5 (6 März 2011)

Verdammt scharfe Braut


----------



## almamia (13 März 2011)

Boah ist das ne geile Saupleas09


----------



## Benmon (13 März 2011)

widerlich


----------



## BIG 2 (13 März 2011)

sehr schön 
Vielen Dank


----------



## MeBig (14 März 2011)

hammer die frau


----------



## Heffer1 (17 März 2011)

Mal abgesehen von den Bildern: Einer der besten Threadtitel, die ich jemals gelesen habe.


----------



## joyman (17 März 2011)

das gefällt mir.


----------



## Hein666 (17 März 2011)

*Geil!*:thumbup:


----------



## klappstuhl (20 März 2011)

Immer wieder nett  , Danke!


----------



## trommler (20 März 2011)

Was an dieser Tante schön, sexy oder sogar geil sein soll. möchte ich mal wissen. Ne Schnauze zum Spargel quer fressen, Hängetitten und ein Gesicht wie ein Feuermelder. Prost Mahlzeit!! Gott sei Dank gibt es noch schöne Frauen an denen man sich erfeuen kann!!!


----------



## eule_m (20 März 2011)

Die Frau ist einfach heiß !!!

Danke, Eule


----------



## chrick (20 März 2011)

Für mich eine der tollsten Frauen aus dem deutschen TV!


----------



## Heiner2 (29 Juli 2011)

Was eine Traumfrau, schöne bilder hast du ausgewählt, danke!!!


----------



## inge50 (30 Juli 2011)

immer wieder schön anzusehen


----------



## Antares (5 Dez. 2011)

Also auf dem ersten Bild könnte man sich glatt in sie verlieben und auf den anderen (neuere) am liebesten weglaufen.
Was auch immer sie mit sich gemacht hat war nicht gut.


----------



## Blickdicht (2 Aug. 2015)

Megagageil:thx:


----------



## Weltenbummler (2 Aug. 2015)

Schöne pralle Brüste hat Andrea.


----------



## MrLeiwand (19 Aug. 2015)

ihre hupen sind schon fast verboten geil :drip: thx


----------



## Elturkovitsch (20 Aug. 2015)

danke für post


----------



## hudson (12 Sep. 2015)

was für Hupen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paule17 (20 Sep. 2015)

Super Frau! Vielen Dank!


----------



## FanML (21 Sep. 2015)

was für eine Frau


----------



## Reddragon 123 (24 Sep. 2015)

Die Hupen sind ok, alles andere ist aber nicht der Brüller!!!


----------

